# Is Liquid Notes good for songwriting?



## fantasyvn (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm looking at Liquid Notes, which "turns you into an expert in harmony, chord progression and melody".

In reality, how useful is it for songwriting?

Your experience is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 5, 2017)

I’ve got it (and loved it) and have one for sale in the sales thread:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...tes-65-celemony-melodyne4-essential-45.65628/


----------

